# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Papa Françesku takon Benediktin XVI: Jemi vëllezër

## Archon

Papa Françesku është takuar me paraardhësin e tij, Benediktin XVI, duke shënuar një takim historik mes dy papëve që realizohet pas më shumë se 600 vjetësh. 

Papa Fraçesku udhëtoi deri në Kështjellën Gandolfo me helikopter, për të takuar paraardhësin e tij, Papa Benediktin VII. 

Ky i fundit ka plot një muaj që jeton në jug të Romës. AI u bë papa i parë në 6 shekuj që jep dorëheqjen për shkak të moshës së tij të thyer. 

Takimi qe mjaft miqësor, kur Papa Françesku ka zbritur nga helikopteri, ka pasur një përqafim mes tij dhe Benediktit XVI. Pasi u futën në kështjellë, Benedikti i kërkoi mikut të tij që të ulej e të lutej së bashku me të. 

Biseda private mes dy papëve ka zgjatur rreth 45 minuta dhe mësohet se Papa Françesku i ka thënë Benediktit: Jemi vëllezër. 

Deri më tani nuk ka të dhëna të dokumentuara për takimet mes dy papëve në rrjedhën e historisë, pasi kreu i Kishës Katolike zgjidhet zakonisht pas vdekjes së paraardhësit.

Në vitin e largët 1294, Papa Çelestini V, dha dorëheqjen pas vetëm pesë muajsh në krye të Kishës Katolike. Në krye të saj erdhi Bonifaci VIII, i cili burgosi paraardhësin e tij. 

Shekulli

----------


## Archon



----------

